# The Stattqualm SQuape E[motion] +



## Rob Fisher (12/11/17)

Waiting on my desk when I got back from cruising was the The Stattqualm SQuape E[motion] + and it's another High End RTA... I do love RTA's and if I don't have a BB in my paw then I will probably have an RTA in it.

After great sucess I have had with my Skyline from Greece and my Vapor Giant from Austria it is now time for the Stattqualm SQuape E[motion] + from Switzerland! My choice wqas the 4.5ml version!

This is not a cheap RTA and list price is SFr164.95 which equates to around R2,100 without shipping and any extras. I bought a few extra glass tanks and an extra top cap and airflow in case I got tired of the blue trim.







Included in the box is a 1.6mm MTL reducer as well as the normal O-Rings etc and a Squape Band to help loosen stubborn tanks.




The tank has 3 different decks available (2 Single coil and one dual coil deck) but the one that comes in the box is the "W" deck.




I'm using Royal Wicks as always...




Really simple to build and wick! The drip tip it comes with is metal and a bit short for my liking so I replaced it with a White Owl Drip tip.






I found 25 watts on the 0.4Ω 2.5mm Fused Clapton to be my happy place.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/17)

It's a big tank but if you want the extra juice you have to go with the 4.5ml version... no leaking just like the Vapor Giant and Skyline... good airflow and probably a little more than the other two favourite RTA's. Excellent flavour! 

There are a lot of positives with this tank but one really annoying negative and that is the very small juice fill hole. 

But now I have three decent RTA's that have great flavour and don't leak!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (12/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a big tank but if you want the extra juice you have to go with the 4.5ml version... no leaking just like the Vapor Giant and Skyline... good airflow and probably a little more than the other two favourite RTA's. Excellent flavour!
> 
> There are a lot of positives with this tank but one really annoying negative and that is the very small juice fill hole.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, this tank and the deck seems to be something out of the ordinary. I usually shy away from HE stuff due to some or other childish issue but for some reason the vape gods seem to be whispering in my ear about this one.

Keep us posted please!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (12/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a big tank but if you want the extra juice you have to go with the 4.5ml version... no leaking just like the Vapor Giant and Skyline... good airflow and probably a little more than the other two favourite RTA's. Excellent flavour!
> 
> There are a lot of positives with this tank but one really annoying negative and that is the very small juice fill hole.
> 
> ...


The skyline, I must admit defeat and I am totally considering the purchase of a clone (forgive me) of this as I am teetering towards a good MTL vape for all day office use. Some of us still work an average 8.5 hour day, all hail to those that don't, Lol. The black and gold one, seriously nice but just a tad to blingy, I am a bakkie type of guy and a would just not look right in an AMG650, no matter how great it is. This atty however, G class written all over it... I like!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/11/17)

Great to see the ESquape in action @Rob Fisher 
Glad to hear its performing nicely
Looking forward to hearing more as you use it more
That Swiss engineering must be something great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (13/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Waiting on my desk when I got back from cruising was the The Stattqualm SQuape E[motion] + and it's another High End RTA... I do love RTA's and if I don't have a BB in my paw then I will probably have an RTA in it.
> 
> After great sucess I have had with my Skyline from Greece and my Vapor Giant from Austria it is now time for the Stattqualm SQuape E[motion] + from Switzerland! My choice wqas the 4.5ml version!
> 
> ...


My God Rob,your gear collection is amazing. Is there anything you don't own?Is that some sort of ceramic deck you put the build on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/17)

kev mac said:


> My God Rob,your gear collection is amazing. Is there anything you don't own?Is that some sort of ceramic deck you put the build on?



Yes the internals of the Squape are all special materials that are non conductive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

